# Atima Sunroof problems.



## Arod (Mar 14, 2005)

*Altima Sunroof problems.*

My sunroof does not want to close or go down. I already replace the switch but still the same problem. Now I am thinking that the motor just went bad. Replacing the Sunroof motor as far as labor is it expensive? Or is it a job I can do myself? I already saw one motor on ebay for $24. Thank You for your help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the sunroof does not close turn off the ignition switch , remove the sunroof switch and use a 5mm allen wrench in the sunroof motor shaft by turning clockwise to close it.
Do your electric door locks and power windows both work?

Troy


----------



## Arod (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes my electric power windows work and so does my locks. But my sunroof is not open all the way. But is just the down and close buttons are not working. I was wondering if it might be the sunroof motor that is bad. I get a small leak when it rains heavy. Maybe the rain ruined the sunroof motor? If any of you guys had a similar issue, what was the best solution? Take this issue to a mechanic? and if so how much would it cost to repair? Or is this an issue that I can perhaps fix myself? Thank You for your replys.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I mentioned how to close the sunroof manually in my previous post.

I asked if the windows and door locks worked because they are in the same circuit and split off at different points. What I recommend doing now is using a voltmeter check for power and ground at the sunroof motor.

You can replace the motor yourself but we need to make sure the motor is the problem first.

Troy


----------



## mdeisenhauer (Mar 29, 2005)

*easy fix*

Yea do what ole boy said and test it, but if it is the problem dont be scared to take down that headliner and replace it yourself, if i remember correctly it's just a few screws for the sunvisors and hangers in the back. The pilars in the front, back, and sides all pop out real easy. And there are a few snaps in the back going across the roof by the rear glass.


----------



## Arod (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank You KA24Tech I am just waiting for the weekend to start working on this project. Thanks you all of your replys.  I will make another post to let you know how all turns out. :thumbup:


----------

